# What is the access sites from the Rifle River to AuSable for Steelhead.



## Northwoods Addict (Jan 3, 2009)

I am looking to start fly fishing for Steelhead this year, I would be wading. I am a experienced fly fisher I just need a little guidance as to access points. I can fish from the Rifle to the AuSable as I live in St. Helen


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Northwoods Addict said:


> I am looking to start fly fishing for Steelhead this year, I would be wading. I am a experienced fly fisher I just need a little guidance as to access points. I can fish from the Rifle to the AuSable as I live in St. Helen


Au Sable- Rea rd access site(DNR), Whirlpool access site(Feds), River mouth access site(DNR). All three have a boat launch and good parking. The Au Sable has some of the best wading access around.

Rifle-you’re on your own. Good luck!


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Any where along Rea rd and the little two tracks going back to the river if they have all been closed off for the Au Sable. You should be able to surf here or other internet forms for more info on what all the holes and runs are named in a map type scenario. 

The Rifle river is another story as it has mostly private along its banks. But, there is public along some of its banks. It can get a winter run of browns. The Rifle River Rec area is one area, but that might be getting to its up stream limits. You may think about canoeing from a point to point scenario to see finer water to fish. The Rifle would need a bit more homework.


----------



## Northwoods Addict (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Guys I'll give them a shot


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Pull up a county map of the rifle, and from Greenwood rd., all the way to the rec area you can find lots of spots. Just go up rifle river trail(paved rd.) on eastside of river between Alger and M-55. Lots of spots . North of M-55, there's a few bridges, but access might be tough. Haven't fished it in years.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It is mostly a spring and fall fishery for trout.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You've basically got 4 rivers in that area. Rifle, East Branch @ Augres, Tawas, and Ausable. The Ausable is by far the largest, and offers lots of wading/fishing opportunity in the 10.5 miles from the dam to the mouth. For the Rifle, use Google Maps to see where various roads (lots of 2-tracks) dead-end at the river. You can wade in at most of them. You can also spot vehicles, and run small boats/canoes to fish it. The EBOTAG is un-mentionable, and has mostly private land. But you can park @ M-55, and wade downstream (it gets pretty small upstream) for a long way. It is more of a spring fishery. The Tawas river mostly just lays there, and doesn't get good numbers of Steelhead - but it gets a few. And some Browns, and Kings. 

If you have a motorized larger rowboat, you can run the Ausable, and fish all of it. It is a lot easier to cast, and fish, standing on top of the water, than standing up to your waist in it.


----------

